# Excessive Fish Excrement - What should I do?



## awohld (Dec 11, 2005)

I have a new 55 gallon tank that's about 4 weeks old and has 25 fathead minnows in it. The substrate is 100% Turface MVP Pro and I forgot to put the peat moss underneath.

Two weeks into the new tank, I got hit with brown alagae that was so thick that I couldn't see into the tank. The fathead minnows ate the brown algae almost as fast as it grew, the algae flaked off the glass like fish food. They'd eat a hole in the algae and the next day or two it would be covered again.

Now the filter is starting to mature and the brown algae isn't growing as fast. The minnows are eating the algae faster than it can grow and they look really fat, like they're pregnant, and they are pooping a lot (almost continuously). There is fish poop all over the bottom of the tank.

Should I leave the fish poop in there to settle into the gravel like fertilizer?


----------



## Jimbo205 (Feb 2, 2006)

ound: 

Maybe. The answer will depend on whether you are talking to someone who like a Natural Planted Tank, El Naturale or someone who prefers a spotless High tech tank.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

I would just leave the fish waste there until you do your next water change, where then you would clean up the extra waste with a gravel cleaning. Also, you can minimize the fish waste by feeding a bit less.

The impact that residing fish waste might have as Jimbo suggested would be extra fertilizer for the plants. 

-John N.


----------



## Salt (Apr 5, 2005)

Two things that I have learned from experience work well:

- Dojo "Weather" Loach (_misgurnus anguillicaudatus_) - Think of it as a living gravel vacuum. Some people contest the fact that they will eat fish poop, but I've actually observed them do it.

- Microbe-Lift - There are a lot of "helper" bacteria products on the market, many of them are snake oils, but this one is made by a reputable company (Ecological Laboratories) and it really is a helpful product.


----------



## mousky (Jul 6, 2006)

Hi awohld, 

If you have a heavy plant load, I wouldn't worry about the excretement If you have a pH of 7.0 and above I'd test for ammonia daily until you do your next water change. I'd keep an eye on your nitrites until your filter fully matures, but the waste is really a free form of fertaliser and will be doing your plants good.

What sort of lighting do you have and do you add Co2?

Cheers


----------



## Jimbo205 (Feb 2, 2006)

> Two things that I have learned from experience work well:
> 
> - Dojo "Weather" Loach (misgurnus anguillicaudatus) - Think of it as a living gravel vacuum. Some people contest the fact that they will eat fish poop, but I've actually observed them do it.
> 
> - Microbe-Lift - There are a lot of "helper" bacteria products on the market, many of them are snake oils, but this one is made by a reputable company (Ecological Laboratories) and it really is a helpful product


Wow! That sounds great!

When you realize how much $$ people spend to fertilize their plants and feed them properly that fish waste doesn't seem so bad.

Is it noticeable? Or does it blend in? (Loaches really do that! They eat snails too don't they?)


----------



## awohld (Dec 11, 2005)

mousky said:


> What sort of lighting do you have and do you add Co2?


I've got 110 Watts AH Supply lighting with 6700K bulbs, no Co2, and a light plant load ( 10 Elodea and 1 Amazon Sword ). I put in some refregerated bacteria I bought at the pet store into my filter and the brown algae stopped growing in about 4 days after that.

To poop doesn't look too noticable since it's the same color as my gravel.

But I have noticed that my plants are pearling, and I didn't expect that since I don't CO2 or fertilize.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Elodea loves to grow, and can grow in pretty much any conditions with lots of light, so I'm not surprised to see it pearling. 

I'm surprised that you don't have any major algae issues yet wth that much light. With the excess fish waste (nutrients) accumulating, algae might be around the corner, so maybe some CO2 and ferts with more plants are in order to prevent any algae outbreaks.

-John N.


----------



## Jimbo205 (Feb 2, 2006)

Tom Barr says that the light drives the speed of growth. I think he also says that excess nutrients does NOT cause algae, correct? Only that when the plants do not have all they need, will algae then take advantage. Do I have that right? 
How did you do that without CO2? I need to check out that plant! 

Between the fish waste and extra fish food, you may have some good Diana Walstad concepts working here. 

I tend to mix different aquarium concepts in my head here, but your tank sounds great! 

(Can we see a photo posted?) I can't find a photo of that plant in Plantfinder. 

Could someone post a link to a good photo of that from this site? (thanks).


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Yup Jimbo you got all the points correct.

Excess nutrients does not cause algae as long as there are healthy plants that will outcompete the algae for nutrients.

Elodea or more technically _Egeria densa_ is a fast growing plant and consumes lots of excess nutrients . Additional CO2 helps make it grow faster and suck up those nutrients, but it's not necessary and ususally does well without any care. I used to use this plant in my shrimp tanks (no ferts or CO2) and decided it grew too fast and wildly for me.

-John N.


----------



## Jimbo205 (Feb 2, 2006)

I looked at the link for the plant in plantfinder that you provided. The photo makes me think of a common plant that does well in cooler water only, but the facts in plantfinder did not say that. Which plant am I thinking of that looks similar? This pearls easily? Sounds nice.


----------



## abnormalsanon (Jun 6, 2006)

I have two weather loaches in my 55gal goldfish tank and plan on adding two more soon. I love them! They have lots of goofy personality, love company (get two, they're social) and even help you predict the weather. And yes, they do clean up after my disgustingly messy goldfish. The gold dojo loaches are even kind of attractive, in their own loachy way.


----------



## Burks (May 25, 2006)

I'll have to look into these Weather Loaches. First I've heard of them.

What John said is a good method. My Opaline, I swear, is as messy as goldfish. I just stir the bottom up with my hand and suck the poo out during a water change. Doesn't work too bad.


----------



## aquabillpers (Apr 13, 2006)

Salt said:


> - Microbe-Lift. There are a lot of "helper" bacteria products on the market, many of them are snake oils, but this one is made by a reputable company (Ecological Laboratories) and it really is a helpful product.


I checked it out at the site. It did say that it was it was a wonderful product, but there wasn't any information about what was in it or how it works.

If one's bacteria need "help" there are other problems that need addressing.

Bill


----------

